# Homelite st-175G



## creecher (Jul 9, 2005)

my trimmer is "locked up" Ive pulled the casin of adn the "rocker arm" (is that the right word?) does not go all the way around. It make about 1/2 to 3/4 of a turn.; How do you fixe this, or can you


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I am not sure what you mean by the "rocker arm" but are you saying that the engine will only turn about 1/2 to 3/4 revolution?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

"rocker arm"....talking car, 2 cycle doesn't have them but you opened the back up? and the connecting rod......the rod from the crank to the piston doesn't move much? if it is too bad, say it ran lean or was run without any oil mix, just straight gas....i'd go out and look for a new one.


----------



## creecher (Jul 9, 2005)

yes, the connecting rod. I know it wasn't run w/o oil gas mix. I turns, but does not turn a complete cycle. As I said, only about 1/2 - 3/4 of a turn. this happend when I was clearing some especially tall weeds in an overgrown area. I choked it out and then that's when the problem occured.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok, if you can take just the engine out, and see if it is binding engine wise, it may be binding in the shaft, etc.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be as bugman says and the shaft or trim head is binding. I've also found that things can get sucked up into the flywheel and jamb between it and the ign. module... or even the ign. module comes loose and drops down far enough to hit the magnets on the flywheel.

If it's a solid "stop" when it hits but turns free until that point I would suspect ign. module/flywheel interference.


----------



## hemlo (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re*

Woops wrong post. Me bad


----------

